# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Buu's catalog of crap they never bothered to finish, but might one day!

## Buufreak

Exactly what it says on the tin. Just gotta go back through my history and all my documents and get them pasted appropriately.

Anyways, lets start listing! Fair heads up, many of these are google docs and such, so if any I forgot to set permissions to any with link, just holler and I will fix it post haste. 

Settings:
M:tG Zendikar
M:tG Innistrad
M:tG Amonkhet
tLoZ: General Setting
That time I thought Fields of Blood would be a simple thing to run and rule adjudicate

Other Stuff:
Expanded resource tiles and races for Fields of Blood
M:tG Eldrazi stat blocks
tLoZ: Wondrous Items

----------


## Metastachydium

Hey, Buu! A question about the Innistrad vampires (which I rather like; the modularity is really player-friendly and I _detest_ the "vampires breed exponentially" trope, so a more sensible mechanism of turning humans is much appreciated): are those LA values cumulative like the template abilities/stat bonuses or do they overlap?

----------


## Buufreak

I believe I set it up that the LA was noncumulative, but the ability score increases were.

----------


## Metastachydium

Good, good. LA would get a bit too steep, even by stupid WotC standards otherwise. You might want to add a note of sorts to that effect, though.

----------

